# OBS KFB Starter Kit



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)

Size: 20 x 130mm;
Material: 304-Stainless + Silica glass;
Technology: Polishing/High temperature decal (golden, silver);
Resistance: 0.3 ohm;
E-liquid capacity: 2.0ml
Atomizer coil: BVC 25~50W;
Powered by 1 x 18650 battery (not included)

*Side filling:* OBS improve the top cap filling design, make the tank easily tp fill atomizer tube though the top of the side fill hole without detaching the components, just turning and lifting up the top cap, so easy!
*Top airflow: *Cool system was used with limit tracking heat wire by atomizer chamber, make airflow blow on the heat wire correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/16)

Cool concept! But I wonder how easy it would be to clean out for changing flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)

So many pen style mods coming out these days, we are ao spoilt for choices with all hardware thats out now


----------

